# LEDs



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

I just moved, and I am about to replant my tank, and I was thinking of stealing some of the plants for my 5 gallon Fluval Chi. I have:

Bacopa caroliniana
Ludwigia repens
Amazon swords
water sprite
water wisteria
anacharis
anubias nana
java fern

Would any of those do okay with the 10 LEDs in the Chi? It does get a little natural sunlight during the day but not a ton.


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

I am not familiar with the chi but the edge and me have had more then a few go rounds!

I was trying to create a led reef light that fit that tiny hole in the edge and managed to stuff 72 led's onto a hand etched computer board the i made only to have it be a spot light effect in the tank.

These fluval tanks are cute but not very practical for a planted/reef tank.

you can get away with medium and low light plants in a chi. even some high light if you place it directly under the light


Amazon swords
water sprite
water wisteria
anubias nana
java fern

Any of these should do well for ya


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

I might do the java fern and some water sprite then. The java fern is kind of lost in the big tank, and the water sprite is getting a little out of control.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

hmmm i've never tried led with plants but dont think it would be the right spectrum. Have you looked it up?


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

you can get any spectrum of light you would like including true 6500k

i am currently prototyping a robotic UV sterilizing LED light for use while rearing clown fry

LOL electronics are an amazing venture!


----------

